# ENUM und die Einbindung



## uzi10 (28 Dezember 2019)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne ein ENUM erstellen, dass mir die Betriebmodi meiner KWL übersetzt!


{attribute 'qualified_only'}
{attribute 'strict'}
TYPE dutKwl_Modus :
(
	Standby := 0,
	Abwesend :=1,
	Normal :=2,
	Intensiv :=3,
	Boost :=4
) BYTE;
END_TYPE






Ist das so möglich?

Wenn ich eine Variable mit diesen Datentyp erstelle, schreibt er aber einen Fehler, dass dies nicht möglich ist!


----------



## Tobsucht (30 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Uzi,

bei mir geht es.
Anhand der Pragmas gehe ich von e!Cockpit aus.

Enumeration:

```
{attribute 'qualified_only'}
{attribute 'strict'}
TYPE dutKwl_Modus :
(
	Standby := 0,
	Abwesend :=1,
	Normal :=2,
	Intensiv :=3,
	Boost :=4
) BYTE;
END_TYPE
```

Programm:

```
PROGRAM PLC_PRG
VAR
	oTest : dutKwl_Modus;
END_VAR
-------------------------------
oTest := dutKwl_Modus.Abwesend;
```


----------



## uzi10 (30 Dezember 2019)

kann man auch umgekehrt den status ausgeben?


----------



## Heinileini (30 Dezember 2019)

uzi10 schrieb:


> kann man auch umgekehrt den status ausgeben?


Heisst das, Du möchtest den Text 'Standby' geliefert bekommen, wenn die Varable eine 0 enthält u.s.w.?
Leg Dir ein Array of STRING an, in dem Du die entsprechenden Texte ablegst.


----------

